# Job/de-facto visa?



## LauraPhillips (Mar 17, 2015)

Hello KL expats,

Thank you for allowing me to join the group. I am a personal trainer, health coach and swimming coach and will soon be moving to KL as my boyfriend has accepted a job in the golf industry over there.

I'm wondering if you have any tips on finding employment over there? I'm concerned that I will have to return to Aus every 3 months/another country if I can't get a working visa and I don't like my chances of getting a dependant visa as we're unmarried.

Any advice or has anyone here been in a similar scenario?

Thank you in advance 

Laura.

P.S. My resume is attached. Please feel free to pass it on to anyone who may be interested.


----------



## chong (Feb 16, 2012)

LauraPhillips said:


> Hello KL expats,
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to join the group. I am a personal trainer, health coach and swimming coach and will soon be moving to KL as my boyfriend has accepted a job in the golf industry over there.
> 
> ...


instead of flying back tu Aus every 3 months, u can go to Thailand, Bali, Singapore


----------



## cvco (Mar 20, 2015)

Laura, its very tough to find a job in Malaysia now and usually you have to be outside and imported for a job. Also, if your BF is Aussie too, you cant get a dependent pass, youd have to be married to a Malaysian first. Also, as Chong began, yes you can go to a neighboring country for a visa run but that door is closing fast. After a few times you will be disallowed from staying, a policy that started a year ago and includes Malaysia, Singapore and Thailand. Vietnam and Philippines are still A BIT open. There was a Singaporean woman who enrolled her kids in Malaysia schools in order to apply for a dependent pass but i believe it failed.

Basically you are SOL (know what I mean?).

There was a Japanese expat, she was a diving instructor who easily stayed and worked free lance in Malaysia in the old days (good ol' days was just 10 years ago lol) When rules became harsh, she did her Plan B which was to free lance in Bali, Australia and Malaysia on a rotating basis, every few months shifting and, I dont know, she finally disappeared altogether. There were many people like you, your same circumstance and they have all vanished. I will guess they went back to their countries. The deal is currently this--you cannot come to an asian country and hang out. You must have a solid purpose for staying, and one the govt approves of and will give you a pass for, or you cannot stay. Thats it. (of course, you could, for a while, illegally bake biscuits and covertly sell to neighbors to survive but how long can you hold out?)

I wish I could be more helpful but you are entering pretty bad circumstances now. You might try talking to FSSG (Foreign Spouses Support Group). a Malaysian group on facebook and see if the ladies have any advice for you, especially on the topic of catching a job right now--which they are usually trying to do themselves.


----------



## chong (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi Laura, you can apply for expat visa...


----------

